# Du lịch ngoài nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Đi lại, địa điểm,...khi du lịch Nam Ninh Trung Quốc

## hangnt

Đêm Nanning
Nam Ninh, khu vực tự trị của tỉnh Quảng Tây. Nơi đây không chỉ là trung tâm văn hóa, chính trị của tỉnh, mà còn đóng một vai trò quan trọng trong sự phát triển kinh tế của miền Tây Nam, Trung Quốc. Biên giới này kết nối với nhiều thành phố lớn, như Quảng Châu, Hồng Kông, Macau, những thành du lịch nổi tiếng của Đông Nam Á. Chính vị trí địa lý thuân lợi này đã làm cho Nam Ninh trở thành một trung tâm thương mại và truyền thông của Trung Quốc.

Vùng đất xinh đẹp này là nơi chung sống hài hòa của hơn 30 nhóm dân tộc thiểu số; Zhuang là dân tộc thiểu số lớn nhất ở Trung Quốc, thì hơn 90% đã sống ở Quãng Tây; lịch sử và văn hóa của họ đã làm cho Nam Ninh trở nên rực rỡ, làm say mê biết bao du khách.

*Đi khi nào?*

Nam Ninh nằm ở vị trí phía giáp Nam Bắc, thuộc khí hậu nhiệt đới ẩm ướt, nắng mưa thuận hoà, hiếm khi có tuyết, khí hậu ôn hoà, mùa hè dài mùa đông ngắn, nhiệt độ bình quân năm là 21.6 độ C. Mùa đông lúc lạnh nhất là tháng 1, nhiệt độ khoảng 12.8 độ C, mùa hè nóng nhất là tháng 7,8, nhiệt độ bình quân là 28.2 độ C. Lượng mưa bình quân năm là 1304.2 mm, độ ẩm bình quân là 79%, khí hậu chủ yếu là nóng ẩm. Có thể nói thông thường mùa hè ẩm ướt, mùa đông hanh khô, mùa khô ẩm rõ ràng. Mùa hè dài hơn mùa đông, thời gian nóng tương đối dài. Mùa xuân thu khí hậu ôn hoà, mùa mưa chủ yếu tập trung vào mùa hè.

Với điều kiện khí hậu ưu việt, khiến cho cây cối Nam Ninh bốn mùa xanh tốt, hoa nở như bông, sản vật phong phú. Cho nên, bạn sẽ không bao giờ thất vọng khi đến Nam Ninh bất kỳ thời gian nào trong năm.

*Đến, đi lại bằng gì?*

*Đến Nam Ninh bằng gì?*


_Giao thông vận tải ở Nam Ninh_: đường sông, đường biển (cách cảng Phòng Thành 172km, cảng Bắc Hải 204km, cảng Khâm Châu 104km) và đường biên giới (đường biên giới với cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị 175km) địa phận thuận tiện, có đường hàng không phát triển, đường sắt, đường bộ, đường thủy thiết lập thành mạng lưới giao thông vận tải.

_Hàng Không_: Sân bay quốc tế Ngô Khư Nam Ninh là sân bay cấp 4D quốc gia, từ năm 2006 có hơn 3.1 vạn lượt bay. Cho đến nay đã khai thông hơn 67 đường bay trong nước và quốc tế như đường bay đi Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải, Quảng Châu, Hồng Kông, Băng Cốc, Hà Nội v.v…

_Đường sắt_: Đường sắt Nam Ninh có các tuyến đường đi thẳng đến Bắc Kinh, Thượng Hải, Tây An, Thành Đô, Côn Minh, Trịnh Châu, Nam Xương, Trương Gia Giới v.v…, có tuyến đường sắt sang Đông Đăng Việt Nam.

_Đường bộ_: Mật độ đường quốc gia, đường tỉnh, đường cao tốc đan xen dày đặc tạo thành mạng lưới đường bộ thuận lợi nhanh chóng, có thể thông suốt đến các thành phố của cả nước, của thành phố, huyện của Quảng Tây. Đường cao tốc dài nhất Trung Quốc Quế Lâm- Bắc Hải lấy thủ phủ Nam Ninh làm tiết điểm quan trọng; Đường cao tốc qua biển gần nhất khu Tây Nam là đường cao tốc từ Nam Ninh đến Hà Trì liên kết với Quý Châu, Tứ Xuyên; Đường cao tốc Nam Hữu là con đường từ Nam Ninh đến cửa khẩu Hữu Nghị biên giới Việt Nam, còn được gọi là “cửa Nam Quốc đệ nhất lộ”, là con đường quốc tế dẫn đến Việt Nam và các nước Đông Nam Á. Ngoài ra, còn có đường cao tốc Nam Ninh- Quảng Châu đang được xây dựng.

_Đường Thủy_: Cảng Nam Ninh được coi là cảng đầu mối vận chuyển tuyến Tây Giang với các cảng sông trong nước, là bộ phận quan trọng thông đạo từ Tây Nam ra biển, chịu trách nhiệm tập trung và phân tán hàng hóa, xuất khẩu mậu dịch, vận chuyển hàng hóa đường sắt Nam Côn từ Nam Ninh ra các khu vực xung quanh. Đường thủy có thể đi thẳng đến Long Châu, Bạch Sắc, Cảng Quý, Ngô Châu, Quảng Châu, Hồng Kông, Ma Cao. Tuyến đường chủ yếu có tuyến Ung Ngô, tuyến Ung Tuệ, Ung Bạch, Nam Ninh Hồng Kông(Ma Cao).



Một số mẫu quảng cáo xe buýt ở Nanning
_Đi lại trong Nam Ninh:_ Mạng lưới giao thông trong thành phố Nam Ninh ngày càng được xây dựng hoàn chỉnh, hiện nay thành phố có 4 vòng đai giao thông đó là vòng đai 1, vòng đai 2, vòng đai cao tốc và vòng đai cao tốc ngoài thành phố. Hiện nay toàn thành phố có tất cả 36 bến xe khách, khai thông 754 tuyến xe khách trong và ngoài thành phố, cũng đã khai thông 56 tuyến đường chẵn lẻ. Thành phố hiện có 9 công ty taxi, số lượng taxi khoảng 3450 cái. Có 4 công ty xe buýt, và hiện có 1981 chiếc xe buýt đang lưu thông.

*Đi đâu, chơi gì?*



Quãng trường ngũ tượng
_Quãng trường Ngũ Tượng:_ Tượng 5 chú voi nằm trên quảng trường Kim Hồ và “đài phun nước Ngũ Tượng” bao quanh đã kể lại cho du khách câu chuyện về văn hóa lịch sử của Nam Ninh một cách khác biệt, thể hiện được sự quyến rũ của thành phố màu xanh. Nam Ninh từ xa xưa được gọi là Tượng Thành, có không ít các truyền thuyết về voi, trong đó nổi tiếng nhất là truyền thuyết về đỉnh Ngũ Tượng, linh cảm thiết kế tượng 5 chú voi trên quảng trường Kim Hồ xuất phát từ truyền thuyết này trong dân gian. Tương truyền, vào thời chiến quốc, Tần Thủy Hoàng vì muốn khống chế nạn lũ lụt ở phía nam, đã cử 5 chú voi quý từ Lĩnh Nam xuống để chặn nước lũ từ trên núi đổ xuống, mong dân chúng bình an. 5 chú voi đến Nam Ninh thì dừng chân không chịu tiến, Tần Thùy Hoàng dùng tay vỗ vảo mông chúng, nhưng chúng vẫn không nhúc nhích, ông vô cùng tức giận, giật mình tỉnh dậy mới biết là đang mơ. Sau khi tỉnh mộng, Tần Thủy Hoàng bán tín bán nghi cử người xuống phía nam tìm hiểu, quả nhiên nơi đây có thêm 5 ngọn núi hình voi, từ đó trở đi, nạn lũ lụt ở Nam Ninh bớt hẳn, đỉnh Ngũ Tượng liền trở thành hình tượng may mắn bào vệ Nam Ninh trong lòng dân chúng.

_Mùa xuân Ung Giang:_ Khu du lịch bên sông với trung tâm là 2 bờ nam bắc cầu 1 sông Ung Giang – Nam Ninh, rồi đi về phía thượng lưu và hạ lưu hơn 10 dặm. Sông Ung Giang – con sông như bà mẹ của Nam Ninh, đi qua thành phố như một dải ngọc, là một “dải lụa xanh” mà trời phú cho Nam Ninh. Quảng trường 2 bên bờ sông với những bức tượng điêu khắc tinh tế, những tác phẩm nho nhỏ bằng đèn trang trí, những cây đèn đường độc đáo và đài phun nước theo nhạc hùng tráng khiến du khách vừa ngạc nhiên vừa vui sướng. Cảnh quan chủ yếu có vườn hoa dọc đê, quảng trường Dân Sinh, đình Đông Vĩnh, Tây Cảnh viên, sân khấu dưới nước, sân khấu nhỏ, sân khấu ca hát bên sông, Tâm Tịnh viên và các kiến trúc bên sông.

_Đại thế giới hào hoa Nam Ninh_: Công trình xây dựng trọng điểm “136” của thành phố Nam Ninh, nằm tại trị trấn Sông Kiều huyện Vũ Minh thành phố Nam Ninh. Là khu vườn lâm nghiệp thí điểm cỡ lớn có hoạt động thăm quan nông nghiệp, khu nuôi trồng và kinh doanh giống cây giống hoa, nuôi dưỡng động vật, triển lãm cây cảnh, khoa học thường thức, hội nghị, nghỉ ngơi. Diện tích 6763 mẫu, là loại địa hình điển hình của Karst, chia làm 5 khu vực: khu vực vườn ươm giống cây trồng, khu vực vườn trồng hoa, khu nuôi động vật kinh tế, khu trung tâm trưng bày vườn rừng, khu du lịch sinh thái có chủ đề.

_Đại thế giới hương quê_: Khu vực đại thế giới hương quê chiếm diện tích hơn 1000 mẫu, là một làng du lịch sinh thái cỡ lớn mang đậm hương sắc đồng quê, vừa có thể nghỉ ngơi thư giãn, vừa có thể tổ chức hội nghị, lớp đào tạo ngắn ngày, lại còn có thể giáo dục về nông nghiệp. Trong làng du lịch có nhà khách, biệt thự và các loại phòng họp cũng như nhà tập luyện bóng chuyền, cầu lông, bể bơi, khu nướng đồ ăn, căn cứ dã chiến. Trong làng còn có rạp chiếu phim trên xe hơi nhất thế giới với khái niệm thư giãn mới, hơn 200 mẫu đất đến nay đã trở thành cơ sở trồng nho Nhật có diện tích lớn nhất khu vực Quế Nam.

_Đại lộ Dân Tộc_: Tổng chiều dài đại lộ Dân Tộc là 12km, chiều rộng 100m, đi qua đỉnh Phượng Lĩnh, vào khu Lãng Đông, xuyên qua quảng trường Kim Hồ, là hành lang màu xanh nổi tiếng của Quảng Tây. Trên đại lộ trồng tới hơn 50.000 cây xanh, khiến đường đi rợp bóng cây, trở thành đại lộ sinh thái có tiếng ở Trung Quốc. Đại lộ Dân Tộc Nam Ninh là con đường dài nhất, rộng nhất và đẹp nhất của Quảng Tây, được mệnh danh “Quảng Tây đệ nhất đại lộ”. Dọc đường có những kiến trúc tôn nghiêm, hùng vĩ như Quảng trường dân ca, đại lễ đường nhân dân Quảng Tây – kiến trúc có tính tiêu biểu của thành phố màu xanh, Cung dân tộc Quảng Tây … Đèn đường đan xen, người trên đường như mắc cửi.

_Quãng trường dân ca Nam Ninh_: Là công trình trọng điểm của thành phố Nam Ninh, do Cty GMP Đức liên kết với Viện nghiên cứu thiết kế tổng hợp xây dựng Quảng Tây thiết kế, ngoại hình trông như một chiếc “Đĩa bay” đang hạ cánh. Tổng diện tích (cả khu hồ nước) khoảng 229.000m2, trong đó có hồ nhân tạo rộng hơn 50.000m2, quảng trường bậc thang diện tích hơn 40.000m2 có thể chứa 35.000 khán giả, và dải cây xanh che mát. Công trình giai đoạn 1 chủ yếu bao gồm xây dựng bờ hồ nhân tạo, công trình tổng thể quảng trường dân ca, công trình chiếu sáng cảnh quan

_Khu thắng cảnh gia hòa_: Khu thắng cảnh cấp 4A quốc gia, nằm trong khuôn viên Gia Hòa Thành trên đại lộ Nam Ngô phía đông bắc thành phố Nam Ninh, chiếm diện tích 4 triệu m2. Suối nước nóng Gia Hòa Thành là trung tâm thư giãn suối nước nóng tổng hợp phong cách 6 nước thuộc Châu Âu và Đông Nam Á, là một trong các khu nghỉ mát tổng hợp có suối nước nóng cỡ lớn trên toàn quốc. Các khu nghỉ mát chủ yếu gồm: khu phong cảnh suối nước nóng, hành lang thương mại trên bờ suối, vườn cây ăn quả, công viên nghỉ ngơi và thể dục thể thao. Thiết kế quy hoạch trong khu du lịch độc đáo, vửa thể hiện được cái đặc sắc của từng khu vực, vừa làm cho cái đẹp tổng thể được hài hòa, bày ra trước mắt ta một bức tranh đẹp tuyệt trần đi sâu vào tiềm thức.

_Ngoài ra còn một số điểm đến nổi tiếng_: đại lễ đường nhân dân Quảng Tây, quãng trường Dân Sinh, suối nước nóng Cửu Khúc Loan, vườn thí điểm KHKT trong nông nghiệp hiện đại Quảng Tây, công viên Su Sơn Nam Ninh, khu thắng cảnh Lão Hổ Lĩnh, khu bảo tồn tự nhiên Long Cương_Long Châu_Nam Ninh_Quãng Tây, công viên rừng Thạch Môn_Nam Ninh, công viên Long Nham_Lê Đường_Tân Dương, công viên rừng quốc gia sông Lương Thượng, khu du lịch trấn cổ Dương Mỹ, khu danh thắng Thanh Tú Sơn, khu thiên nhiên quốc gia núi Minh Sơn,…


Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào du lịch Trung Quốc

----------


## hangnt

*Mua sắm, giá cả*

Nam Ninh là một thành phố hiện đại và năng động, nơi dừng chân, chỗ ở và nơi mua sắm phát triển mạnh mẽ, khách sạn và nhà trọ với các tiêu chuẩn khác nhau có thể đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu khác nhau của du khách. Trong lòng thành phố, dày đặc các trung tâm thương mại, siêu thị, các cửa hàng bách hóa, nhà sách cùng với thị trường bán lẻ cung cấp vô số loại mặt hàng khác nhau với giá cả phải chăng, thích hợp cho nhiều nhu cầu khác nhau.



Một phố ẩm thực đặc trưng của Nanning
*26 con phố đặc sắc của Nam Ninh.*

1. Phố ẩm thực Trung Sơn

2. Phố sản phẩm IT Tinh Hồ

3. Phố thời trang hàng hiệu Thất Tinh

4. Phố chăn ga gối đệm Bắc Hồ

5. Phố cá giống Đình Giang

6. Phố đèn Nhân Dân

7. Phố điện thoại di động Đông Cát và Cộng Hòa

8. Phố quán ăn nhà nông Thanh Sơn

9. Phố đồ nướng chợ đêm Nam Quốc

10. Phố vải vóc Nam Thiết

11. Phố xe máy Công Viên

12. Phố linh kiện ô tô và xe đạp điện Trung Hoa

13. Phố bán buôn thuốc bắc Trung Nghêu

14. Phố vui chơi giải trí Đào Nguyên

15. Phố cháo Viên Hồ

16. Phố ăn đêm Kiến Chính

17. Phố bán buôn đồ dùng hàng ngày Hoa Tây, Hoa Đông

18. Phố bảng biển quảng cáo, khắc chữ Hưng Ninh

19. Phố ăn uống, nghi ngơi Cát Thôn

20. Phố ô tô An Cát và đại lộ Bạch Sa

21. Phố nhôm, thép Tây Quan

22. Phố hải sản Phúc Kiến

23. Phố ngũ kim, đồ điện Hoa Cường



Khu trung tâm Nanning
_Chợ hoa cây cảnh thành phố_: Nằm trên đường Viên Hồ, chợ xây dựng mang đặc điểm vườn rừng, đa chức năng gồm kinh doanh, nghỉ ngơi, phong cảnh, là chợ hoa cây cảnh lớn nhất, nhiều mặt hàng nhất và cũng có đặc điểm vườn rừng nhất Quảng Tây hiện nay. Từ khi Nam Ninh trở thành thành phố màu xanh của Trung Quốc đến nay, nơi đây liền biến thành nơi dân chúng thường xuyên lui tới mua hoa, cây cảnh. Chợ chủ yếu kinh doanh cây cảnh, gốc cây điêu khắc, đồ cổ, chim chóc, cá cảnh, vật nuôi trong nhà và dịch vụ phụ trợ như ăn uống…

_Phố thương mại và khu sạp hàng_: tại đây tập trung không ít những chợ tổng hợp, mặt hàng đa dạng; nhiều thương hiệu thời trang, giày dép nổi tiếng trong nước đều có cửa hàng chuyên doanh tại đây, những thanh niên yêu thích mốt có thể tùy ý lựa chọn; trong nội thành có vài cửa hàng kính cỡ lớn cũng ở trong khu vực này, không những có nhiều thương hiệu, chủng loại đa dạng, lại rất đáng tin cậy, chất lượng cao mà dịch vụ hậu mãi cũng rất tốt; phố Hưng Ninh cũng là điểm đến đầu tiên khi muốn mua đồ trang sức vàng bạc, những cửa hàng vàng bạc tại đây trang trí sang trọng, gia công tinh tế, kiểu dáng phong phú mà giá cả lại phải chăng; ngoài ra các cửa hàng thời trang, mỹ phẩm, quà tặng thì phải nói là vô cùng tận, khiến người ta choáng ngợp. Những khu phố chuyên bán buôn bán lẻ đồ dùng hàng ngày và thực phẩm của Nam Ninh như phố Hoa Tây, Hoa Đông, Hoa Cường và chợ giao dịch cũng ở quận Hưng Ninh. Phố Tây Quan là khu phố đêm ngoài trời náo nhiệt nhất Nam Ninh, mỗi tối bắt đầu từ 18h, các sạp hàng bán các loại quần áo trung cấp, đồ trang sức, mỹ phẩm, đồ chơi xếp dọc theo hình chữ “Nhất”, chật kín cả dãy phố, người qua lại nườm nợp, vô cùng náo nhiệt.



Trung tâm thương mại Nanning
_Mộng Chi Đảo – Nam Ninh – Quảng Tây_ là doanh nghiệp quản lý thương mại nổi tiếng của Quảng Tây , cũng là doanh nghiệp quản lý thương mại tiêu chuẩn quốc tế hóa mới ứng dụng các phương pháp quản lý hiện đại và quan niệm quản lý bán lẻ tiêu chuẩn tiên tiến thế giới đầu tiên của Quảng Tây. Với đặc điểm nổi bật là các mặt hàng thời trang nổi tiếng thế giới, đi đầu trong xu hướng thời trang, mua sắm.. Diện tích kinh doanh hơn 36.000m2, 5 tầng, với định vị: cuộc sống – mua sắm – hưởng thụ, phục vụ cho mọi tầng lớp có nhu cầu theo đuổi tuổi trẻ và thời trang.

_Dụ phong Plaza_Nam Ninh_: Dụ Phong Plaza nằm trên địa bàn quận Hưng Ninh – Nam Ninh, tại giao điểm của phố Tân Hoa và phố đi bộ, cạnh phố đi bộ, là khu trung tâm thương mại truyền thống nhất, náo nhiệt nhất của Nam Ninh, có một vị trí tuyệt vời. Ở đây chủ yếu kinh doanh quần áo, giầy mũ, túi xách, valy, mỹ phẩm, đồ dùng cho mẹ và bé, cũng như những cửa hàng vẽ móng nghệ thuật… ưu thế về vị trí địa lý và định vị rất thành công – “ sản phẩm thời trang tinh tế, giá cả hợp lý”, Dụ Phong đã trở thành khu hưởng thụ thú vui mua sắm của thanh niên mà ai cũng biết đến. 
Địa chỉ：đường Tây Quan

_Bách hóa đại lầu Nam Ninh_ nằm tại trung tâm thương mại sầm uất nhất của thủ phủ Khu tự trị dân tộc Choang Quảng Tây – Nam Ninh, vị trí địa lý rất có ưu thế. Chủ yếu kinh doanh bách hóa, coi trọng cả bán buôn lẫn bán lẻ, có 2 tòa nhà kinh doanh tại phía nam và phía bắc, trực thuộc có 8 trung tâm thương mại, công ty con, diện tích kinhdoanh khoảng 35.000m2. Cũng là nơi tham quan, vui chơi giải trí cho du khách và người dân Nam Ninh vào những dịp nghỉ.
Địa chỉ：đường Triều Dương

Ngoài ra bạn còn có thể đến với các trung tâm mua sắm sau đây: trung tâm mua sắm Đại Nhiệt Môn, bách hóa Thâm Nam Thành_Nam Ninh, siêu thị Lợi Khách Long, chợ Hòa Bình_ Nam Ninh, siêu thị Liên Hoa_Bắc Kinh, tập đoàn bách hóa Vương Phủ Tỉnh_Bắc Kinh.



Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Trung Quốc click vào du lịch Trung Quốc

----------


## dulichmyy

MY Y TRAVEL XIN KINH CHAO QUÝ KHÁCH!

Chuyến du lịch Nam Ninh (Trung Quốc) của Du lịch Mỹ Ý (giá trọn gói: 2.300.000 VND) sẽ khởi hành vào ngày 03/07/2012.

 Quý khách có nhu cầu đi Nam Ninh vui lòng đăng ký trước ngày 26/6/2012 để Mỹ Ý giúp quý khách làm thủ tục.
 Khi đến đăng ký quý khách vui lòng mang theo CMND và 5 ảnh 4x6 (font nền trắng).

 PS: Tặng ngay 100.000 VND cho 10 khách đăng ký đầu tiên (kể từ ngày 20/06/2012)
       Tặng thêm 100.000 VND khi giới thiệu được 01 khách đến với Mỹ Ý

 Chi tiết liên hệ:
  Công ty TNHH Du Lịch Hán Ngữ Mỹ Ý
  Đ/c : 44 Kiều Mai- Từ Liêm- Hà Nội
  Website : dulichmyy.com
  Facebook : Du lịch Hán Ngữ Mỹ Ý (My Y Travel) | Facebook
  Điện thoại : 047.3020.888. Hotline: 098.744.0092
  E-mail: dulichmyy@gmail.com

----------

